

Supreme Court invalidates patent on "law of nature" medical testing method - dctoedt
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702304724404577293390828369720.html?mod=WSJ_hp_LEFTWhatsNewsCollection

======
_delirium
Good news. Tangentially: I hadn't realized that Nestlé has biotech
subsidiaries. Strange.

